# Labour Card Expiry or Visa Exipry



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am working in a private sector company, i have joined the company on june 17 2013, by next month i will be completing my 2 years of work in this place. I am planning to leave this job and join a new place in July but there is a small problem, my labour card expires on june 16 2015 and my visa was stamped two months after i came so it will expire in August. is it ok if i leave my present job by next month? Will i face a ban?

Please help me out with this one


----------

